# Copyrighted material for specific submissions



## funkylikemonkey (Oct 1, 2006)

For example, Emerson says no copyrighted material will be accepted unless permission was granted. So if I submit a music video with a song I never was granted permission to use...I'm out of luck? I could submit something else, but this is easily my best piece.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow. I had no idea they had that restriction. That's interesting.


----------



## Evan Kubota (Oct 2, 2006)

Good for them...


----------



## Josh (Oct 2, 2006)

My portfolio submission had copyrighted music, so either they didn't care or they've recently added the restriction (I'm pretty sure that the latter is the case... I read all the fine print on my application and it didn't say anything about copyrighted music).


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah, this leaves me in a bad spot, not only am I going to have to create a new film next week, I'll have to use a soundtrack that's either very obscure of of bands around here.


----------



## marte47 (Oct 2, 2006)

NYU didn't mind copyrighted music.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm sure this has been said before - but there are alot of composers on this site that will do your film for free. Check the forums and or the Links section of the main site.

-Chris
Studentfilms.com


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Oct 2, 2006)

I just saw the Emerson Admissions lady a few days ago. She said that copyrighted music is OK as long as you acknowledge who did it and that you dont have permission. 

Her email is lauren_cohen ( a t ) emerson ( d o t) edu if you have questions.

[edited to protect email address-td]


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the help, just sent an email.


----------



## Kyle Johnson (Oct 2, 2006)

i doubt its your "Bbest piece" considering you didnt even create the real expression of it, being the music.  Visuals may be dynamite and convey an alternate view of the song but i could never watch it and think "wow you really moved me"  cause it was really Maddona, not you.


----------

